# Uber in Italy?



## Victoria Wildsong

Heya, Uber people! I am new to this community, looking for info on Uber in Italy. Could anyone, kindly, give me a hand, please? I've googled it up, but had no luck, there appear no forums for this country, in particular. Thought to ask here, thanks in advance for any help. Cheers!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Hey Victoria. Only Uber Black is available and only in Rome and Milan. 
Are you asking as a Rider or Driver?


----------



## Victoria Wildsong

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Hey Victoria. Only Uber Black is available and only in Rome and Milan.
> Are you asking as a Rider or Driver?


Thank you! I am asking as a client, was interested in a ride to an airport near Milan. Couldn't find any car available that would pass through my location to pick me up (app gave an error message), which is very close to Milan. So, I thought I could talk to people, to see if anyone was available on that date and what would be the cost. Anyways, thanks again, I'll try another search &#128522;


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

What day would you need to get to MXP?
And, where is the starting point?
As you know Italy is on total lock down so it is not easy to get a ride...you may try “MyTaxi”
I’m arriving at MXP on the 19th if you are still there I may be able to help. Ciao!


----------



## Victoria Wildsong

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> What day would you need to get to MXP?
> And, where is the starting point?
> As you know Italy is on total lock down so it is not easy to get a ride...you may try "MyTaxi"
> I'm arriving at MXP on the 19th if you are still there I may be able to help. Ciao!


Sorry for the late reply here and thank you a lot for offering and advice! I got a plane from the Bergamo airport (Orio al Serio) on 18th of cm :/ Just one day earlier.
Indeed, Italy is in a particular situation, especially Milan, being one of the most hit by the Virus spread, it's still a "red zone". I perfectly understand it won't be easy to organize a ride, hopefully I get lucky.
Otherwise, I'll try My Taxi as well, as per your suggestion.
In any case, I'll keep this convo as a contact reference, if you don't mind, for some further occasions, if the case occurs, thanks in advance.
Cheers and have a good trip to Italy! &#128522;



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> What day would you need to get to MXP?
> And, where is the starting point?
> As you know Italy is on total lock down so it is not easy to get a ride...you may try "MyTaxi"
> I'm arriving at MXP on the 19th if you are still there I may be able to help. Ciao!


A little off-topic P.S. : (just in case, a bit of info) if you are planning on returning from Italy soon, leaving this country (by plane) will require a Covid-19 Test, performed not earlier than 72 hours before the flight. This is mandatory, most air-companies require it and will deny boarding, in case the test results paper is missing, even if the ticket has already been purchased and checked-in. Not sure if this is needed on entering Italy.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Well, safe travels!:smiling:
Back in Aug. 2020 I traveled to Italy for my Mom funeral and had no issues been a dual citizen, the only paper I needed was a “self declaration” to enter (which is still needed at this time).
Now, I am fully vaccinated and just to be on the safe side will get a COVID-19 test done just before the flight just...because. 
My stay will be long term as I am relocating back home to care for my Dad. 
Take care!


----------

